# SR9c vs LC9 for CC



## Chaseget83 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been reading these forums for awhile now but have very rarely posted in them. I am a huge fan of the amount of info and experience that are available and have a question now that I hope I can get some help with. I've read some reviews on both of these guns but would like to know from real people what they think about them. I will be purchasing a CC gun soon and am leaning really heavily towards the compact Rugers. My choice at this point is between the SR9c and the LC9. Both seen like solid platforms with their own pros and cons. I plan to visit the range this weekend and actually fire both to get a feel for each. Just curious about others opinions as well. Thanks guys in advance and be safe out there.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, from what I remember about the LC9, it doesn't have a safety but does have a rather long hard trigger pull. I own an SR9C and it is a great gun however, it does have a safety and it also has a lighter trigger pull. There are pros and cons to either configuration. I think it depends on what you are the most comfortable with for carry. I don't mind a longer, heavier trigger but if the gun has that feature, I don't see the need for a safety. To me the drawback for having a safety is that you have to train yourself to remember to take the safety off if you need to shoot, and I think it's easier to carry a heavier trigger gun with no safety, so as to just be able to point and squeeze the trigger and not remember that, oh yeah, I also have to take the safety off. Whatever you end up doing, just plan on training yourself with the gun so the use becomes instinctive. Also, if you ever really have to use it, you'll probably be so nervous that you wont' remember how heavy the trigger pull is anyhow, but you might forget to take the safety off before trying to fire a round. My preference is for the one without the safety but the heavier trigger. I love the SR9C, it is a great platform, fun to shoot and just a comfortable gun overall however, since we have to carry concealed, I tend to carry a Bersa 380CC in my pants pocket most of the time just due to size however, that gun has a decocker so I carry it with a round in the chamber and the hammer decocked, so that all I need to do is point it and pull the trigger, no safety involved.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*The LC-9 does have a manual safety,,,*



> Well, from what I remember about the LC9, it doesn't have a safety but does have a rather long hard trigger pull.


The Ruger LC-9 *does* have a manual safety,,,
It's a very small little lever though,,,
Up for safe & down for fire.

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In pistols, the smaller the gun, the harder it is to use it effectively.
If you are contemplating purchase of a small carry gun, I strongly suggest that you first make sure that your pistol-shooting technique is well schooled and well practiced.

How much pistol-shooting experience do you have?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I have owned both.

The SR9c was my first gun, and still the greatest thing I have ever shot. It's comfortable in my hand, comfortable to shoot, and a great size. Also, the option of 17 rounds is a real positive. 

The LC9... is gone. That trigger is the devil. 

Good luck!


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

The SR9C is really, really easy to shoot well. Nice trigger, fills my hands, sights pick up well...it just feels good. 

Good idea to try them both out before before you buy one. I passed on the SL9. It has a very unusual trigger which I don't think I could ever practice enough with to become proficient at it. Sharper recoil as well. Easier to hide but at a price.


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

When I was looking for my first CCW, I had the SR9C on my mind. Just so happened the store I was in didn't have the 9c's but did have the LC9's. So I got the LC9 and never looked back. Did come across a 9c the other day in another store and it looked much bigger than the 9c. So... I'm happy with what I've got and am more than pleased with the ability to carry it comfortably concealed in an IWB holster on my right hip.


----------



## PABulldog (Mar 14, 2014)

I have the SR9C -- in fact two of them -- and one LC9 (Talo edition). They are both very good pistols, and they both have a manual safety. The safties, however, are very ergonomic, and I have no trouble at all reflexively and quickly disengaging them. For concealment, the edge has to go to the LC9, as it is significantly smaller and lighter. For trigger pull, shooting comfort, magazine capacity and accuracy, I would give more than just an edge to the SR9C. I also have an SR40C, which is perhaps my favorite compact pistols. I shoot it better than my HK P30S. The SR40C has excellent accuracy for its size and rather mild recoil, especially for a .40.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an SR9c and we just picked up an LC9 for my wife this past week. I will second the fact that the LC9 barrel seems to have a snappier recoil than the 9c. Neither of us could hit a 6 inch round target at 25 yards, but that's not surprising. We just gave the barrel a quick wipe down at the dealer so we could try it out on the way home. We need to start at something like 5 yards and work back toward 25. Unfortunately, the snow at the range is still too deep to do that...

The 25 yard bunker:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gorgeous snow: Snowshoes?

Bunker: Railroad ties?

Round object inside bunker: Cannon?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Gorgeous snow: Snowshoes?
> 
> Bunker: Railroad ties?
> 
> Round object inside bunker: Cannon?


No on the snowshoes. Just my La Crosse Iceman boots. Snow about thigh deep. It's finally warmed up here and the snow is finally settling.

Bunker is made with railroad ties and plywood in the back with earth pushed up against the back.

The round object is my quickie made target of the day...a paper plate with a circle drawn with a black magic marker.

Here I am a couple weeks ago. This picture was shown on the NRA News TV show (Cam & Company) on the Sportsman channel for his "Weekend Range Report" segment. I _did_ do a tiny bit of photoshopping on the "Feels Like" temperature at the bottom of the picture. The -8F WAS the real temperature that morning!! But it REALLY was dang frigid!!



I do have autographed copies of this photo available for $9.95 postpaid if you're interested. Now that I'm famous and all. :anim_lol:

:smt033

Ace


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Superb irony: Bloomer, Wisconsin, -8°F.
Ain't much bloomin', right now! :anim_lol:

I see that you're preparing to hold up the local 7-11, practicing your shooting wearing a ski mask. :yawinkle:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Superb irony: Bloomer, Wisconsin, -8°F.
> Ain't much bloomin', right now! :anim_lol:
> 
> I see that you're preparing to hold up the local 7-11, practicing your shooting wearing a ski mask. :yawinkle:


10-4 good buddy! All I can say is that at -8F, my beard isn't nearly enough to keep my face from becoming brittle as glass and cracking into a zillion pieces. :anim_lol:


----------



## FlyAuburn (May 1, 2014)

I also owned both, I HATE the LC9 trigger. It's something terrible. First handgun? I'd definitely go SR9c.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a SR9c, I front pocket carry the thing. No, I'm not a giant:smt082

You just have to pick pants with "big" pockets:anim_lol:

I really like the SR9c. It is big enough to shoot well, but not too heavy to carry. I must add that it is very accurate with any ammo that I have run through it.:mrgreen:

Thumb safeties or not, is just a matter of training.:mrgreen:


----------

